# 39 year old Red head.



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another year & another successful MOT. What a machine. 








Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Hoggy 8)


----------



## hubcap61 (Feb 25, 2020)

Congrats, would'nt expect anything less than a straight pass on such a clean motor.
There is a lot to be said for doing your own maintenance.
Only other person that touches my motors is the MOT inspector.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

